# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Thinking of purchasing the EinScan-Pro. How reliable and how good is support?

## jininjin

I am ready to purchase EinScan-Pro including turntable and color option. My only hangup is the support and reliability since it is a preorder at the moment.
 My emails to them have not always been answered or fully understood (I understand this is from China so communication will be a barrier).
If I purchase this what is your experience so far. Should I wait for others to test it out or should I just go for it? 
I really think this is a game changer but I would like some honest opinions on your experience with the EinScan-S or if you saw the Pro at conferences.

Any input is appreciated!

----------


## 24c

I've seen some pre testing stuff, and plus seen & experienced how the Einscan-S has developed over its introduction, and the software has been enhanced.You can't fault the team for their listening, and adapting. I'll be buying one, and I'm no mug!  :Smile:

----------


## TimHsu

I saw and tested it a little bit last time in Japan. Not only the resolution is better than any scanners but also with super easy handy function. This one will be big i think.

----------


## CrickStar3D

I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger and purchased the EinScan Pro after several successful emails back and forth to many different levels of management at Shining 3D. We should have it in a couple of weeks. I will do my best to report back to this thread with my experiences and review.  :Wink:  Very eager to see how it works in action.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nerv

EinScan Pro is absolutely fantastic.

This is an entire engine I scanned with it recently, processed and put into CAD form:

https://www.facebook.com/NERVIndustr...type=3&theater

I would post the actual pic of it, but I've tried several times with no success. 

Hope this helps,

Dave @ Nerv

----------

